# REC - Garden Veggie Pizza Squares (TNT)



## SierraCook (Apr 1, 2005)

The two Ranger Districts on the eastside of the Tahoe National Forest, where I work, has many vegetarians. So, as long as they will eat dairy here is a great appetizer for your vegetarian friends or coworkers. Also, if you don't want to use the ranch dressing mix, I would substitute a dried herbs. 


*Garden Veggie Pizza Squares*


1 (8 oz.) package refrigerated crescent rolls
1 (8 oz.) package cream cheese, softened
1 (1 oz.) package Ranch-style dressing mix
2 carrots, finely chopped or shredded
1/2 cup chopped red bell peppers
1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper
1/2 cup fresh broccoli, chopped
1/2 cup chopped green onions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Roll out crescent rolls onto a large non-stick baking sheet. Stretch and flatten to form a single rectangular shape on the baking sheet. Bake 11 to 13 minutes in the preheated oven, or until golden brown. Allow to cool. Place cream cheese in a medium bowl. Mix cream cheese with 1/2 of the ranch dressing mix. Adjust the amount of dressing mix to taste. Spread the mixture over the cooled crust. Arrange carrots, red bell pepper, broccoli and green onions on top. Chill in the refrigerator approximately 1 hour. Cut into bite-size squares to serve. Makes 48 squares (24 servings).


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 1, 2005)

I've made this before and it always gets a good reaction.  Thanks for sharing it with everyone!


----------

